# Pouch twist



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Anyone else twists the pouch when shooting ttf?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I twist . It's a more comfortable and natural position .


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

That's what I thought too. Thanks treefork


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Always have always will


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im a twister


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I do mostly. Sometimes I don't,


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> I do mostly. Sometimes I don't,


When don't you?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

When I'm thinking about the shot usually. So for more target shooting... Though sometimes I will cognitively twist.

Instinctive shooting I twist.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I usually twist the pouch a bit. Easier on the wrist I find.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

When shooting Gangsta and anchoring at the cheek,I twist 1/4 turn vertically. When shooting Butterfly Gangsta Style,I don't.


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

I think twisting is good for shooting stones too,makes them rotate and fly straighter. thanks everyone!


----------

